# My cats hate each other all of a sudden



## Spiroshell (May 27, 2012)

We got Cali (female) 2 years ago, and then 1 year ago got checkers (male). It took about a month for them to get comfortable with each other but until yesterday they had been fine. They sleep next to each other and would play and eat next to each other. They are indoor cats but we do let them go in the garden. Yesterday they were in the garden and me and my partner were in the house and all of a sudden they came running in backs arched, hissing and screaming at each other. The only thing i can think of is if something had spooked them out in the garden. They are ok in themselves separately but when put together they are still hissing and growling. What should i do? We are going away next week and i wont be settled unless i know they are getting on. 

We have a feliway diffuser and are separating them a bit but any more advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Will ask the obvious question ..... are they both neutered?

Assuming they are, it does sound like something spooked them! 

I had an experience with my two, when all of a sudden Molly started to really hiss at Manny .... what had I done? I had given Manny a bath, and he obviously smelt differently  It took a couple of days for Molly to realise it was the same cat!!

Give them time and their own space, and hopefully they will be back to normal in no time


----------



## Spiroshell (May 27, 2012)

Hiya, thanks for your reply. Checkers has been done but Cali hasn't. They seem to be a bit better in the last couple of hours, they are still growling but an improvement!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think you have answered your own question then 

Cali could be in heat, which will make her a totally different cat!!

Is there any reason why she hasnt been spayed? If you are letting her outside, then you are risking her running off to find a mate, and no one will stand in her way, not even Checkers!!


----------



## Spiroshell (May 27, 2012)

To be honest i dont know why we havnt had her done, i think secretly i wanted her to have kittens one day! We watch the cats when they are outside so they dont run off. Cali does seem like she has been on heat before she rolls around loads and makes funny noises which makes me think thats not whats happening now.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Not spaying a ct and it not having kittens can lead to some very serious and life threatening illnesses in cats - mammary cancer is prevalent in unspayed queens and also being in heat can cause pyometra , a life threatening illness where the unshed womb lining that builds up in each consecutive heat (as they don't bleed like us) becomes infected and causes the womb to fill with pus - this can eventually burst and would probably kill the cat *very* painfully. Also 2 is very late to be contemplating a first litter.

Also you need to think about the genetics that a random male would be giving your girl (let alone the diseases he may be carrying having mated with everything in the vicinity). These toms get mating rights by being the most aggressive male in the area - do you want the kittens to inherit those characteristics? What if he (or your girl) carries a genetic disease? Like HCM, PKD etc? Are you willing to have those tests done to make sure? Could you possibly check the male?

Having a litter seems like alovely idea - but you need to think about it very carefully. Think about all the kittens in rescue - what will your kittens offer that is better than them? Will they be a very unusual colour? Will you keep them till 12 weeks and give them their full vacs? Will you early neuter? Black, and black and white kittens are the very hardest to rehome. Unless you know your colour genetics it's had to know what your cat will give, and unless to DNA test for recessive genes you can't now what she or the 'stud' carries.

But . . mainly for health reasons I would get your girl spayed - this will also probably stop the problems between her and your boy!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cats can, and will, disappear in seconds, especially when they are in heat!

You are actually endangering her life by letting her call repeatedly. Am sure the breeders on here can give you more information on that.

I really do think the best thing is to get her spayed ASAP. I think it would make both her and Checkers a lot happier.

If you want another kitten, there are plenty that need homes in rescue centres


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

There's the information you need, thank you Spid


----------



## Spiroshell (May 27, 2012)

Wow I'm glad I posted on here. I never thought all those things could happen. Thank you for all of your advice. We are going away for a few weeks but as soon as we get back I shall get her done. You have frightened the life out of me and she is like my baby so wouldn't want her her to get any of those things. 

Thanks again they are actually doing much better now


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you have had a re-think 

Just one thing, if you are going to be away, please make sure that whoever is looking after your cats know that Cali isn't spayed, and that she mustn't go outside FULLSTOP!!

We have had so many stories on here where cat's have been under the supervision of someone else and they have 'escaped' and hey presto the cat is pregnant!!

I really dont want you to have to come on here with a thread 'my cat got pregnant, help what should I do' believe me people won't be as nice then


----------



## Spiroshell (May 27, 2012)

Yeah don't worry I'll tell them. Thanks everyone! Promise I will get her done as soon as I get home.


----------

